# Sticky  Restricted Species List By State Part 2



## susankat

NEVADA:

-- the importation, transportation and possession of the following fish species (live, hybrids, viable embryos, or gametes) is prohibited in Nevada:

Common Name -- Scientific Classification
(1) Lampreys -- All species in the family Petromyzontidae
(2) Freshwater stingray -- All species in the family Potamotrygonidae
(3) Freshwater shark -- All species in the genus Carcharhinus
(4) Bowfin -- Amia calva
(5) Gars -- All species in the family Lepisosteidae
(6) Herring and shad, except threadfin shad -- All species in the family Clupeidae, except Dorosoma petenense
(7) European Whitefish -- All species in the genus Leuciscus
(8) Mexican banded tetra -- Astyanax mexicanus
(9) Piranhas -- All species in the genera Serrasalmus, Serrasalmo, Pygocentrus, Teddyella, Rooseveltiella and Pygopristis
(10) South American Parasitic Catfish -- All species in the families Cetoposidae and Trichomycteridae
(11) White perch -- Morone americana
(12) Freshwater drum -- Aplodinotus grunniens
(13) Grass carp, except certified triploids as authorized by a special permit -- Ctenopharyngodon idella
(14) Pike top minnow -- Belonesox belizanus
(15) Snakehead -- All species in the genera Ophicephalus and Channa
(16) Walking catfish -- All species in the genera Clarias, Heteropneustes and Dinotopterus
(17) Tiger fish -- Hoplias malabaricus
(18) Sticklebacks -- genera Apeltes, Eucalia, Gasterosteus and Pungitius
(19) Tilapia -- All species in the genera Tilapia and Sarotherodon
(20) Nile perch -- All species in the genera Lates and Luciolates
(21) Goldeye -- All species in the genus Hiodon
(22) Carp:
(I) Bighead -- Hypophthalmichthys nobilis
(II) Black (snail) -- Mylopharyngodon pisceus
(III) Crucian -- Carassius carassius
(IV) Indian -- Catla catla, Cirrhina mrigala and Labeo rohita
(V) Silver -- Hypophthalmichthys molitrix
(23) Rudd -- Scardinius erythrophthalmus

Source: Nevada Administrative Code (NAC) 503.110 (Restrictions on importation, transportation and possession of certain species.)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:24 AM
NEW HAMPSHIRE:

Prohibited Species - Importation and Possession

No person shall be issued a permit to import (Fis 803.03) or possess (Fis 804.03) the following designated prohibited wildlife:
Fish Walking catfish - Clarias batrachus
Grass carp/ white amur - Ctenopharyngodon idella
European rudd - Scardinius erythophthalmus
Round goby - Neogobius monachus

Invertebrates Zebra mussel - Dreissena polymorpha
All non-indigenous crayfish

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:24 AM
NEW JERSEY:

New Jersey Division of Fish and Wildlife:

The only fish that is prohibited in New Jersey is the Snakehead Fish, and
although not fish species, we do not allow blue-ringed octopi or cone snails. No
one in New Jersey is allowed to possess one for any reason. If you are found in
possession the fines could be anywhere from $250.00 to $5,000.00.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:25 AM
NEW MEXICO:

http://www.nmcpr.state.nm.us/nmac/parts/ti...19.035.0007.htm

C. Only members of the following families of fish (except as noted in Subsections D, and E of 19.35.7.8 NMAC) will be considered for importation into New Mexico:
(1) Salmonidae
(2) Esocidae
(3) Percichthyidae
(4) Ictaluridae
(5) Centrarchidae
(6) Percidae

D. Ornamental aquarium fish advertised, sold and maintained for the express purpose of display in aquaria will be allowed into New Mexico. Ornamental aquarium fish include and are restricted to members of the families: Paratrygonidae, Osteoglossidae, Pantodontidae, Notopteridae, Mormyridae, Ctenoluciidae, Curimatidae, Gasteropelecidae, Lebiasinidae, Hemiodidae, Anostomidae, Citharinidae, Rhamphichthyidae, Cyprinidae (excluding the genera Hypophthalmichthys, Catla, Labeo, Rohita, Cirrhina, Leuciscus), Gyrinocheilidae, Bagridae, Cobitidae, Bagridae, Siluridae (excluding walking catfish), Schilbeidae, Pangasiidae, Mochokidae, Doradidae, Loricariidae, Aspredinidae, Melanotaeniidae, Pimelodidae, Hemirhamphidae, Callichthyidae, Gasterosteidae, Belonidae, Syngnathidae, Batrachoididae, Poeciliidae, Goodeidae, Cyprinodontidae, Centrarchidae, Centropomidae, Monodactylidae, Scatophagidae, Toxotidae, Badidae, Nandidae, Cichildae (excluding the genera Tilapia and Sarotherodon), Belontiidae, Anabantidae, Helostomatidae, Osphronemidae, Gobiidae, Eleotridae, Mastacembelidae, Tetraodontidae.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:25 AM
NEW YORK:

The following species are illegal to buy, sell, transport, or possess w/o a permit (issued for limited educational or scientific purposes):

(i) Silver carp (Hypophthalmicthys molitrix)

(ii) Bighead carp (Hypophthalmichthys nobilis)

(iii) Black carp (Mylopharyngodon piceus)

(iv) Snakehead fish of the genera Channa and Parachanna (or the generic synonyms of Bostrychoides, Opicephalus, Ophiocephalus, and Parophiocephalus) of the Family Channidae, including but not limited to:

(a) Channa amphibius (Chel or Borna snakehead)

(b ) Channa argus (Northern or Amur snakehead)

(c ) Channa asiatica (Chinese or Northern Green snakehead)

(d) Channa aurantimaculata

(e) Channa bankanensis (Bangka snakehead)

(f) Channa baramensis (Baram snakehead)

(g) Channa barca (barca or tiger snakehead)

(h) Channa bleheri (rainbow or jewel snakehead)

(i) Channa cyanospilos (bluespotted snakehead)

(j) Channa gachua (dwarf, gaucha, or frog snakehead)

(k) Channa harcourtbutleri (Inle snakehead)

(l) Channa lucius (shiny or splendid snakehead)

(m) Channa maculata (blotched snakehead)

 Channa marulius (bullseye, murrel, Indian, great, or cobra snakehead)

(o) Channa maruloides (emperor snakehead)

(p) Channa melanoptera

(q) Channa melasoma (black snakehead)

(r ) Channa micropeltes (giant, red or redline snakehead)

(s) Channa nox

(t) Channa orientalis (Ceylon of Ceylonese Green snakehead)

(u) Channa panaw

(v) Channa pleurophthalmus (ocellated, spotted, or eyespot snakehead)

(w) Channa punctata (dotted or spotted snakehead)

(x) Channa stewartii (golden snakehead)

 Channa striata (chevron or striped snakehead)

(z) Parachanna africana (Niger or African snakehead)

(aa) Parachanna insignis (Congo, square-spotted African, or light African snakehead)

(bb) Parachanna obscura (dark African, dusky or square-spotted snakehead)


Source: 6 NYCRR Part 180 (New York State Dept. of Environmental Conservation Rules and Regulations). Website link below:

New York State Department of Environmental Conservation

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:26 AM
NORTH CAROLINA:

Controlled under state code and permit program.

A few black carp were imported into the state under a University of North Carolina Sea Grant study a few years ago, but none have been legally imported since. Plans are being made to ban black carp under the next regulation cycle.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:26 AM
OHIO:

-- it is unlawful for any person to possess, import, or sell live individuals of the following fish species (scientific names listed exactly as provided in code section) or hybrids of any such species at any given time:

1) walking catfish (Clarias batrachus),
2) diploid white amur or diploid grass carp (Ctenopharygodon idella),
3) silver carp -- white bream (Hypopthalmichtyhys molitirx),
4) black amur -- black carp (Mylopharyngodon piceus),
5) bighead carp -- bighead -- bighead amur (Aristichthys nobilis),
6) rufe (Gymnocephalus cernuus),
7) round goby (Neogobius melanostomus),
8) tubenose goby (Proterorhynus marmoratus),
9) snakeheads (Channa spp. and Parachanna spp.),
10) white perch (Morone America),
11) three spine stickleback (Culaeea aculeatus),
12) sea lamprey (Petromyzon marinus),
13) eastern banded killifish (Fundulus diaphanus diaphanus),

Souce: Ohio Dept. of Natural Resources, Division of Wildlife regulations, Ohio Administrative Code (OAC) 1501:31-19-01(A).

Link to Ohio Aquaculture Law Digest (requires Adobe Acrobat Reader)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:27 AM
OKLAHOMA:

800:20-1-2. List of restricted exotic species
(a) Until such time as is necessary for the Department of Wildlife Conservation to obtain adequate information for the determination of other harmful or potentially harmful exotic species, the importation into the State and/or the possession of the following exotic fish or their eggs is prohibited:

(1) Walking Catfish: The Walking Catfish, (Clarius batrachus) and other members of the exotic catfish family Claridae, including but not limited to species of the genera Clarias, Heteropneustes, Gymnallables, Channallabes, and Heterobranchus are prohibited. Any live specimens of walking Catfish or other Claridae species within the boundaries of the State of Oklahoma are contraband and subject to seizure by the Department of Wildlife Conservation.

(2) Grass carp: Release of grass carp, also known as white amur or Chinese carp (Ctenopharyngodon idella) or their hybrids into public waters is prohibited in accordance with 29 O.S., Section 6-504. Importation, possession and introduction of grass carp or their hybrids for the purpose of stocking private waters is permitted.

(3) Boney-tongue group: Osteoglossum spp., and Arapaima spp.

(4) Piranha group: Serrasalmus spp., Pygocentrus spp., Rooseveltiella spp., Catoprion spp., Hydrocynus spp., and Salminus spp.

(5) Electric Eel (Electrophorus electricus).

(6) Electric catfish (Malapterus electricus).

(7) Gar-pike topminnow (Belonesox belizanus).

(8) Snakehead groups: Opicephalus spp., and Channa spp.

(9) Pavon or Peacock Bass (Chichla temensis and Chichia ocellaris).

(10) Parasitic South American Catfish group (Candiru), genera & species of the Trichomycteridae family. Vandellia spp., Tridens spp., and Pyqidium spp.

(11) Freshwater Stingray group: Paratrygon spp., Potomotrygon spp., and Disceus spp.

(12) Houri (from South America): Macrodon spp., and Hoplias spp.

(13) Rudd and rudd hybrids (Scardinius spp.).

(B ) The following species shall be permitted by application and written letter of authorization from the Department of Wildlife Conservation for research purpose only:

(1) Bighead carp (Hypophthalmichthys molitrix).

(2) Silver carp (Aristichthys nobilis).

(3) Black carp (Mylopharyngodon piceus).

(4) Alewives (Aloso pseudoharengus).

(5) Rainbow smelt (Osmerus mordax).

(C ) Tilapia:

(1) The sale and use of all Tilapia species as bait is prohibited.

(2) The stocking of all Tilapia species in any heated-water reservoir including Sooner, Konawa and Boomer Reservoirs is prohibited.

(3) This shall not interfere with the sale of dead and/or processed Tilapia for human food or the sale or transport of Tilapia species for the purpose of aquatic vegetation control in privately owned ponds.

[Source: Amended at 8 Ok Reg 2005, eff 5-13-91]

800:20-3-2. List of declared noxious aquatic plant species

( a ) Pursuant to 29 O. S., Section 6-601, the following plants, seeds or plant parts are hereby declared to be noxious:

(1) Azolla pinnata - Mosquito Fern (aka - Water Velvet, Water Fern)
(2) Caulerpa taxifolia - Caulerpa (aka - Mediterranean Clone of Caulerpa)
(3) Eichhornia azure - Anchored Water Hyacinth (aka - Rooted Water Hyacinth, Blue Water Hyacinth, Saw-petal Water Hyacinth)
(4) Hydrilla verticillata - Hydrilla (aka - Florida Elodea, Star Vine, Oxygen Plant, Oxygen Weed)
(5) Hygrophila polysperma - Hygro (aka - Miramar Weed, Green Hygro, Oriental Ludwigia, East Indian Hygrophila)
(6) Ipomoea aquatica - Water Spinach (aka - Swamp Morning Glory, Chinese Water Spinach, Water Bindweed, Aquatic Morning Glory)
(7) Lagarosiphon major - African Elodea (aka - Oxygen Weed)
(8) Limnophila species - Ambulia (aka - Asian Marshweed, Limno, Red Ambulia, Indian Ambulia)
(9) Lythrum salicaria - Purple Loosestrife (aka - Loosestrife)
(10) Marsilea quadrifolia - Marsilea (aka - European Waterclover, Four-leaf Clover Fern, Water Fern, Water Clover, Hairy Pepperwort)
(11) Marsilea mutica - Australian Waterclover (aka - Varigated Water-clover, Nardoo)
(12) Marsilea minuta - Waterclover
(13) Melaleuca quinquenervia - Paperbark Tree (aka - Melaleuca, Cajeput, Punk)
(14) Monochoria hastata - Cat's Claw (aka - Monochoria)
(15) Ottellia alismoides - Duck Lettuce
(16) Sagittaria sagittifolia - Japanese Arrowhead (aka - Hawaiian Arrowhead, Common Arrowhead, Chinese Arrowhead)
(17) Salvinia auriculata - Giant Salvinia (aka - Butterfly Fern, Water Fern, Water Moss)
(18) Salvinia biloba - Giant Salvinia (aka - Salvinia)
(19) Salvinia herzogii - Giant Salvinia (aka - Salvinia)
(20) Salvinia molesta - Giant Salvinia (aka - Salvinia, Water Velvet, Karibaweed, Koi Kandy)
(21) Solanum tampicense - Wetland Nightshade
(22) Sparganium erectum - Exotic Bur-reed
(23) Glossostigma diandrum - Mud Mat

( b ) The following species are classified as "Species to Watch" and are not currently listed as noxious aquatic plants. However, they are aquatic plants whose impact on the Oklahoma environment is presently unknown, and therefore, may be considered for inclusion on the noxious aquatic plant list (above) as additional information becomes available to, and as deemed necessary by, the Department of Wildlife Conservation:
(1) Alternanthera philoxeroides - Alligator Weed (aka - Alligator-weed, Chaff Flower)
(2) Colocasia esculenta - Wild Taro (aka - Green Taro, Elephant Ear, Taro, Dasheen)
(3) Egeria densa - Brazilian Waterweed (aka - Common Waterweed, Brazilian Elodea, Anacharis, Oxygen Weed, Elodea)
(4) Eichhornia crassipes - Floating Water Hyacinth (aka - Water-hyacinth)
(5) Hydrocleys nymphoides - Water-poppy (aka - Hydrocleys, Hydrocleis)
(6) Iris pseudacorus - Yellow Iris (aka - Yellow Flag, Yellow Flag Iris)
(7) Ludwigia hexapetala - Uruguay Seedbox (aka - Water Primrose)
(8) Myriophyllum spicatum - Eurasian Watermilfoil (aka - European Watermilfoil, Watermilfoil, Fox Tail)
(9) Myriophyllum aquaticum - Parrotfeather (aka - Parrot's Feather, Watermilfoil, Golden Myriophyllum)
(10) Najas minor - Brittle Naiad (aka - Slender Naiad, Spiny leaf Naiad)
(11) Nymphoides peltata - Yellow Floating Heart (aka - Floating Heart)
(12) Panicum repens - Torpedo Grass (aka - Torpedograss)
(13) Pistia stratiotes - Water Lettuce
(14) Salvinia minima - Common Salvinia (aka - Water Spangles, Water Fern, Floating Fern, Salvinia, South American Pond Fern)
(15) Spirodela punctata - Dotted Duckweed (aka - Punctate Duckweed, Spotted Duckweed, Giant Duckweed)
(16) Trapa natans - Water Chestnut (aka - European Water Chestnut)

[Source: Added at 18 Ok Reg 2918, eff 7-1-01; Amended at 18 Ok Reg 2998, eff 7-2-01 (emergency); Amended at 19 Ok Reg 1525, eff 7-1-02]

Link to Oklahoma Administrative Code Title 800 - Department of Wildlife Conservation

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:28 AM
OREGON:

Live specimens of the following fish species may not be imported, possessed, sold, purchased, exhanged, or transported in the state:

(A) Order Amiiformes
Bowfin - Amiidae - Amia calva.
(B ) Order Cypriniformes
(i) Piranha or Caribe - Characidae subfamily Serrasalminae - All species and hybrids except Serrasalmus, Pygocentrus and Pristobrycon pursuant to ORS 498.242 and OAR 635-011-0160(2);
(ii) Walking catfish (ORS 498.242) - Clariidae - All species and hybrids;
(iii) Oriental weatherfish - Cobitidae - Misgurnus anguillicaudatus;
(iv) Ide - Cyprinidae - Leuciscus idus;
(v) Rudd - Cyprinidae - Scardinius erythropthalmus.
(C ) Order Lepisosteiformes
Gar - Lepisosteidae - All species and hybrids.
(D) Order Perciformes
(i) Snakehead - Channidae - Channa All species and hybrids;
(ii) Round Goby - Gobiidae - Neogobius melanostemus;
(iii) Ruffe - Percidae - Gymnocephalus cernuus;
(iv) Zander or Pike-perch - Percidae - Stizostedion lucioperca.
(E) Order Salmoniformes
Pikes, Pickerel - Esocidae - All species and hybrids.


Source: Oregon Department of Fish and Wildlife regulations, Oregon Administrative Rules (OAR) 635-056-0050 (Prohibited Species), subd. c.

Link:


http://www.dfw.state.or.us/OARs/56.pdf

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:28 AM
PENNSYLVANIA:

STOP Aquatic Nuisance Species

It is UNLAWFUL to possess, to introduce or import, transport, sell, purchase, offer for sale or barter the following live species in the Commonwealth: Snakehead (all species), Black Carp, Bighead Carp, Silver Carp, Zebra Mussel, Quagga Mussel, Round Goby and Tubenose Goby.

Aquatic nuisance species (ANS) are aquatic animals and plants that have been introduced into waterways in which they do not live naturally. They have harmful effects on the natural resources in these ecosystems and the human uses of these resources. Some other least-wanted ANS in Pennsylvania are European ruffe, sea lamprey, hydrilla, spiny water flea, purple loosestrife, Eurasian watermilfoil, Asian clam, and red-eared slider (turtle), Rusty Crayfish (Orconectes rusticus).

People are often the cause of ANS moving from one place to another. Help prevent the spread of ANS by doing the following:

? When retrieving your boat for the day, check your boat, motor and trailer for weeds and other items ?tagging along.?

? Wash your boat?s hull with hot water or with a high-pressure spray.

? Drain livewells, bilges and other compartments.

? Drain all standing water from the boat.

? Don?t dump leftover bait into the water you?re fishing, unless you collected the bait there.

Pennsylvania has laws for the propagation, stocking, transportation and importing of fish. See Chapter 71 of the Fish and Boat Code.


http://sites.state.pa.us/PA_Exec/Fish_Boat...y/nuisance.html

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:29 AM
SOUTH CAROLINA:

SECTION 50-13-1630. Importing, possessing or selling certain fish unlawful; special permits for research; Department shall issue rules and regulations.

(A) A person may not possess, sell, offer for sale, import, bring, or cause to be brought or imported into this State or release into the waters of this State the following fish or eggs of the fish:

(1) carnero or candiru catfish (Vandellia cirrhosa);

(2) freshwater electric eel (Electrophorus electricus);

(3) white amur or grass carp (Ctenopharyngodon idella);

(4) walking catfish or a member of the clariidae family (Clarias, Heteropneustea, Gymnallabes, Channallabes, or Heterobranchus genera);

(5) piranha (all members of Serrasalmus, Rooseveltiella, and Pygocentrus genera);

(6) stickleback;

(7) Mexican banded tetra;

(8) sea lamprey;

(9) rudd (Scardinius erythrophtalmu-Linneaus); and

(10) snakehead (all members of family Channidae).

(B) The department may issue special import permits to qualified persons for research and education only.

(C) The department may issue special permits for the stocking of nonreproducing white amur or grass carp hybrids in the waters of this State.

(D) It is unlawful to take grass carp from waters stocked as permitted by this section. Grass carp caught must be returned to the water from which it was taken immediately.

(E) The department must prescribe the qualifications, methods, controls, and restrictions required of a person or his agent to whom a special permit is issued. The department must condition all permits issued under this section to safeguard public safety and welfare and prevent the introduction into the wild or release of nonnative species of fish or other organisms into the waters of this State. The department may promulgate regulations necessary to effectuate this section and specifically to prohibit additional species of fish from being imported, possessed, or sold in this State when the department determines the species of fish are potentially dangerous.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:30 AM
SOUTH DAKOTA:

Currently the only species of fish prohibited in South Dakota is snakehead fish. 
Permission is required to import or stock public waters with fish species
non-native to South Dakota . Permission to import any fish except fathead
minnows, creek chubs, white suckers, or golden shiners, is required. 

Having said that, South Dakota does not regulate sale and possession of aquarium
fish. If aquarium fish are released into waters of the state they then would be
regulated.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:30 AM
TEXAS:

In order to manage and conserve our natural resources, Texas Parks and Wildlife Department must protect our state waters against the introduction of non-native aquatic species. Fish, shellfish, and aquatic plants that are not native to Texas may compete with native animals and plants for food and space.

The organisms listed on this page are legally classified as exotic, harmful, or potentially harmful. No person may import, possess, sell, or place them into water of this state except as authorized by rule or permit issued by the department. For more information, contact Joedy Gray, (512) 389-8037.

Fish | Shellfish | Aquatic Plants

Fish

Lampreys, Family Petromyzontidae
All species except Chestnut Lamprey, Ichthyomyzon castaneus and Southern Brook Lamprey, I. gagei

Freshwater Stingrays, Family Potamotrygonidae - All species

Arapaima, Family Osteoglossidae - Arapaima gigas

Dourados, Family Characidae, Subfamily Bryconinae -All species of genus Salminus

Rhaphiodontid Characoids, Family Characidae, Subfamily Rhaphiodontinae
All species of genera Hydrolycus and Rhaphiodon (synonymous with Cynodon)

South American Pike Characoids, Families Characidae and Ctenolucidae
All species of genera Acestrorhynchus, Ctenolucius (Boulengerella) and Luciocharax (Hydrocinus)

African Pike Characoids, Families Hepsetidae and Ichthyboridae - All species

South American Tiger Fishes, Family Erythrinidae - All species

African Tiger Fishes, Family Alestidae, Subfamily Hydrocyninae - All species

Piranhas and Pirambebas, Family Serrasalmidae, Subfamily Serrasalminae - All species

Freshwater Eels, Family Anguilliidae - All species except American Eel, Anguilla rostrata

Swamp Eels, Rice Eels or One-Gilled Eel, Family Synbranchidae - All species

Electric Eel, Family Electrophoridae - Electrophorus electricus

Carps, Family Cyprinidae - All species and hybrids of species of genera Ctenopharyngodon (Grass Carp), Mylopharyngodon (Black Carp), Aristichthys (Bighead Carp), Hypophthalmichthys (Silver Carp), Cirrhina (Mud Carp and relatives) and Thynnichthys (Sandhkol and other Thynnichthyid Carp)

Rudd and Roach, Family Cyprinidae - All species of genera Scardinius and Rutilus

Old World Breams, Family Cyprinidae - All species of genera Abramis, Blicca, Megalobrama and Parabramis

Old World Chubs, Ide, and Dace, Family Cyprinidae - All species of the genus Leuciscus

Asps and Yellowcheek, Family Cyprinidae - All species of the genera Aspius, Pseudaspius, Aspiolucius and Elopichthys

Giant Barbs, Mahseers, and Catla, Family Cyprinidae - All species of the genera Tor and Catla and the species Barbus tor (synonymous with Barbus hexagoniolepis)

Walking Catfishes, Family Clariidae - All species

Electric Catfishes, Family Malapteruridae - All species

South American Parasitic Catfishes, Family Trichomycteridae, Subfamilies Stegophilinae and Vandelliinae - All species

Whale Catfishes, Family Cetopsidae - All species

Airsac Catfishes, Family Heteropneustidae - All species of genus Heteropneustes

Pike Killifish, Family Poeciliidae - Belonesox belizanus

Marine Stonefishes, Family Synanceiidae - All species

Tilapia, Family Cichlidae - All species of genus Tilapia (including Sarotherodon and Oreochromis)

Snakeheads, Family Channidae - All species

Asian Pikeheads, Family Luciocephalidae - All species

Old World Pike-Perches, Family Percidae - All species of the genus Stizostedion except Walleye, Stizostedion vitreum and Sauger, S. canadense

Ruff, Family Percidae - All species of genus Gymnocephalus

Nile Perch, Family Centropomidae - All species of genera Lates and Luciolates

Seatrouts and Corvinas, Family Sciaenidae - All species of genus Cynoscion except Spotted Seatrout, Cynoscion nebulosus; Silver Seatrout, C. nothus and Sand Seatrout, C. arenarius


Shellfish

Crayfishes, Family Parastacidae - All species of genus Astacopsis

Mittencrabs, Family Grapsidae - All species of genus Eriocheir

Giant Ram's-horn Snails, Family Ampullariidae (synonymous with Pilidae) - All species of genus Marisa

Channeled Applesnail, Family Ampullariidae - Pomacea canaliculata

Zebra Mussels, Family Dreissenidae - All species of genus Dreissena

Penaeid Shrimp, Family Penaeidae - All species of genera Litopenaeus and Farfantepenaeus except White Shrimp, L. setiferus; Brown Shrimp, F. aztecus and Pink Shrimp, F. duorarum

Pacific Oyster, Family Ostreidae - Crassostrea gigas


Aquatic Plants

Giant Duckweed, Family Lemnaceae - Spirodela oligorhiza

Salvinia, Family Salviniaceae - All species of genus Salvinia

Waterhyacinth and Rooted Waterhyacinth, Family Pontederiaceae - Eichhornia crassipes and Eichhornia azurea

Waterlettuce, Family Araceae - Pistia stratiotes

Hydrilla, Family Hydrocharitaceae - Hydrilla verticillata

Lagarosiphon, Family Hydrocharitaceae - Lagarosiphon major

Eurasian Watermilfoil, Family Haloragaceae - Myriophyllum spicatum

Alligatorweed, Family Amaranthaceae - Alternanthera philoxeroides

Paperbark, Family Myrtaceae - Melaleuca quinquenervia

Torpedograss, Family Gramineae - Panicum repens

Water Spinach, Family Convolvulaceae - Ipomoea aquatica


Link to Texas Parks and Wildlife Prohibited Aquatic Species

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:31 AM
UTAH:

From the Utah Department of Natural Resources regulations:

(1) All species of fish listed in Subsections (2) through (30) are classified as prohibited for collection, importation and possession, except:

a- Koi, Cyprinidae Family (Cyprinus carpio) is prohibited for collection, and noncontrolled for importation and possession;

b- all species and subspecies of ornamental fish not listed in Subsections (2) through (30) are classified as prohibited for collection, and noncontrolled for importation and possession; and

c- all species and subspecies of non-ornamental fish not listed in Subsections (2) through (30) are classified as prohibited for collection, and controlled for importation and possession.

(2) Carp, including hybrids, Cyprinidae Family, (All species, except Koi).

(3) Catfish:

a- Flathead catfish, Ictaluridae Family (Pylodictus olivaris);

b- Giant walking catfish (airsac), Heteropneustidae Family (All species);

c- Labyrinth catfish (walking), Clariidae Family (All species); and

d- Parasitic catfish (candiru, carnero) Trichomycteridae Family (All species).

(4) Herring:

a- Alewife, Clupeidae Family (Alosa pseudoharengus); and

b- Gizzard shad, Clupeidae Family (Dorosoma cepedianum).

(5) Killifish, Fundulidae Family (All species).

(6) Pike killifish, Poeciliidae Family (Belonesox belizanus).

(7) Minnows:

a- Bonytail, Cyprinidae Family (Gila elegans);

b- Colorado pikeminnow, Cyprinidae Family (Ptychocheilus lucius);

c- Creek chub, Cyprinidae Family (Semotilus atromaculatus);

d- Humpback chub, Cyprinidae Family (Gila cypha);

e- Least chub, Cyprinidae Family (Iotichthys phlegethontis);

f- Leatherside chub, Cyprinidae Family (Gila copei);

g- Red shiner, Cyprinidae Family (Cyprinella lutrensis);

h- Redside shiner, Cyprinidae Family (Richardsonius balteatus);

i- Roundtail chub, Cyprinidae Family (Gila robusta);

j- Sand shiner, Cyprinidae Family (Notropis stramineus);

k- Utah chub, Cyprinidae Family (Gila atraria);

l- Virgin River chub, Cyprinidae (Gila seminuda); and

m- Virgin spinedace, Cyprinidae Family (Lepidomeda mollispinis).

(8) Woundfin, Cyprinidae Family (Plagopterus argentissimus).

(9) Suckers:

a- Bluehead sucker, Catostomatidae Family (Catostomus discobolus);

b-Desert sucker, Catostomatidae Family (Catostomus clarki);

c- Flannelmouth sucker, Catostomatidae Family (Catostomus latipinnis);

d- June sucker, Catostomatidae Family (Chasmistes liorus);

e- Razorback sucker, Catostomatidae Family (Xyrauchen texanus);

f- Utah sucker, Catostomatidae Family (Catostomus ardens); and

g- White sucker, Catostomatidae Family (Catostomus commersoni).

(10) White perch, Moronidae Family (Morone americana).

(11) Cutthroat trout, Salmonidae Family (Oncorhynchus clarki)(All subspecies).

(12) Bowfin, Amiidae Family (All species).

(13) Bull shark, Carcharhinidae Family (Carcharhinus leucas).

(14) Drum (freshwater forms), Sciaenidae Family (All species).

(15) Gar, Lepidsosteidae Family (All species).

(16) Jaguar guapote, Cichlidae Family (Cichlasoma managuense).

(17) Lamprey, Petromyzontidae Family (All species).

(18) Mexican tetra, Characidae Family (Astyanax mexicanus, except blind form).

(19) Mooneye, Hiodontidae Family (All species).

(20) Nile perch, Centropomidae Family (Lates, luciolates) (All species).

(21) Northern pike, Esocidae Family (Esox lucius).

(22) Pirhana, Characidae Family (Serrasalmus, All species).

(23) Round goby, Gobiidae Family (Neogobius melanostomus).

(24) Ruffe, Percidae Family (Gymnocephalus cernuus).

(25) Snakehead, Channidae Family (All species).

(26) Stickleback, Gasterosteidae Family (All species).

(27) Stingray (freshwater), Dasyatidae Family (All species).

(28) Swamp eel, Synbranchidae Family (All species).

(29) Tiger fish, guavinus, Erythrinidae Family (Hoplias malabaricus).

(30) Tilapia, Cichlidae Family (Tilapia and Sarotherodon) (All species).


Source: Utah Administrative Code Rule 657-3-23:

404 Page Not Found

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:32 AM
VIRGINIA:

4 VAC 15-30-10 - Possession, importation, sale, etc., of wild animals.

Under the authority of §§ 29.1-103 and 29.1-521 of the Code of Virginia it shall be unlawful to take, possess, import, cause to be imported, export, cause to be exported, buy, sell, offer for sale, or liberate within the Commonwealth any wild animal unless otherwise specifically permitted by law or regulation. Unless otherwise stated, for the purposes of identifying species regulated by the board, when both the scientific and common names are listed, the scientific reference to genus and species will take precedence over common names.

4 VAC 15-30-40 - Importation requirements, possession and sale of nonnative (exotic) animals. A. Permit required. A special permit is required and may be issued by the department, if consistent with the department's fish and wildlife management program, to import, possess, or sell those nonnative (exotic) animals listed below that the board finds and declares to be predatory or undesirable within the meaning and intent of § 29.1-542 of the Code of Virginia, in that their introduction into the Commonwealth will be detrimental to the native fish and wildlife resources of Virginia:

AMPHIBIANS:
Order Family Genus/Species Common Name
Anura Buforidae Bufo marinus Giant or marine toad*
Pipidae Xenopus spp. Tongueless or African clawed frog
Caudata mbystomatidae Ambystoma tigrium Mavortium Barred tiger salamander
A. t. Diaboli Gray tiger
A. t. Melanostictum Blotched tiger Salamander

FISH:
Order Family Genus/Species Common Name
Cypriniformes Catostomidae Ictiobus bubalus Smallmouth buffalo*
I. cyprinellus Bigmouth buffalo*
I. niger Black buffalo*
Characidae Pygopristis spp. Piranhas
Pygocentrus spp.
Rooseveltiella spp.
Serrasalmo spp.
Taddyella spp.
Cyprinidae Aristichyhys Nobilis Bighead carp*
Ctenopharyngodon idella Grass carp or white amur
Cyprinella lutrensis Red shiner
Hypophthalmichthys molitrix Silver carp*
Mylopharynogodom piceus Black carp
Scardinius erythrophthalmus Rudd
Tinca tinca Tench*
Gobiesociformes Gobiidae Proterorhinus marmoratus Tubenose goby
Neogobius melanostomus Round goby
Perciformes Cichlidae Tilapia spp. Tilapia
Gymnocephalus cernuum Ruffe*
Siluriformes Clariidae All Species Air-breathing catfish

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:32 AM
WASHINGTON:

(i) Family Amiidae: Bowfin, grinnel, or mudfish, Amia calva.

(ii) Family Channidae: China fish, snakeheads: All members of the genus Channa.

(iii) Family Characidae: Piranha: All members of the genera Pygocentrus, Rooseveltia, and Serrasalmus.

(iv) Family Clariidae: Walking catfish: All members of the family.

(v) Family Cyprinidae:
a- Fathead minnow, Pimephales promelas.
b- Grass carp (in the diploid form), Ctenopharyngodon idella.
c- Ide, silver orfe or golden orfe, Leuciscus idus.
d- Rudd, Scardinius erythropthalmus.

(vi) Family Gobiidae: Round goby, Neogobius melanostomus.

(viii) Family Lepiosteidae: Gar-pikes: All members of the family.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:34 AM
And, I don't want to forget our more northern members:

CANADA:

Importation of Ornamental Fish

In general, importations of ornamental aquatic organisms, especially tropical species held in hobby aquaria, are considered to pose a negligible risk of spreading disease(s) to local species. Thus, Canada, like many other countries, does not require special permits for the importation of aquatic organisms for the aquarium hobbyist. There are, however, some exceptions related to other risks posed to aquatic resources and habitat.

All species listed by the Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species (CITES) may only be imported if a CITES certificate is obtained. Please see Welcome to CITES for current listing of species and http://www.cites.ec.gc.ca for relevant contact information. Hobby species that are genetically modified may be considered as new substances and may require notification under the Canadian Environmental Protection Act, 1999 (CEPA 1999). For more information on the New Substances program, please consult the Environment Canada site at http://www.ec.gc.ca/substances/nsb/eng/index_e.htm.

Some Provinces and DFO Regions require special permits for the importation of certain species of fish, e.g. Koi carp into British Columbia. Further information on BC?s requirements can be found at
bounce to publications . Requirements can be obtained through the relevant (receiving) provincial department responsible for fisheries, or the local Fisheries and Oceans Canada (DFO) office.

A Department of Fisheries and Oceans licence, under Section 56 of the Fishery (General) Regulation or matching provincial licence is required for all importations or transfers of live fish and other aquatic species destined for release into fish habitat or for culturing in a fish rearing facilities. Detailed information on obtaining a licence can be found at
www.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/science/aquaculture/code/prelim_e.htm or from your local DFO or Provincial fishery authority office.

For information on how to dispose of aquarium fish, invertebrates or aquatic plants responsibly to prevent the introduction of aquatic invasive species, please go to the following Habitattitude website by the US Fish and Wildlife.
Habitattitude (TM)

If you have any questions related to aquatic disease concerns, please feel free to contact the National Registry of Aquatic Animal Health at the address below:

National Registry of Aquatic Animal Health
200 Kent Street, Station 12W114
Ottawa ON K1A 0E6
email:[email protected]




PIJAC Canada

May 13, 2004
Changes to Regulations Regarding the Sale of Invasive Fish
The Ministry of Natural Resources (MNR) has made changes regarding the sale of live
invasive fish.
The purchase or sale of live invasive fish in Ontario, and the possession and transport of
these fish, causes public concern about possible escape or release of species that could
become established in Ontario waters. Harmful impacts to the aquatic ecosystem, to
recreational and commercial fisheries, as well as the high costs for control can be the result
of such invasions.
Given the potential impact of several high-risk species, the Ministry of Natural Resources
has amended Regulation 664/98 made under the Fish and Wildlife Conservation Act
(FWCA) ? Fish Licensing ? to prohibit the buying or selling of the following live invasive
species:
- four species of carp (bighead, grass, black and silver);
- snakehead (all 28 species); and,
- two species of goby (round and tubenose).
The regulation is now in effect.
The regulation includes a prohibition on the buying and selling of snakeheads for aquaria
and grass carp for weed control in water gardens.
Pet shops with snakeheads in aquaria can no longer sell them and are encouraged to
dispose of them appropriately. Information of appropriate methods of disposal is available
on the Ontario Federation of Anglers and Hunters Invasive Species Hotline at 1-800-563-
7711. Pet Shop owners are reminded that it is illegal to dispose of these fish into Ontario
waters.

The regulation changes do not prohibit possession of these fish live. However, MNR intends
to seek a ban on live possession of these same fish through amendments to federal
legislation as outlined in the EBR posting mentioned below. If the federal government
proceeds with the regulatory changes for possession, MNR will notify you of the change end,
upon implementation of the regulations, the fish will have to be destroyed and disposed of in
an appropriate manner.
The decision notice can be accessed by searching for Registry Number RB04E6005 at
Ministry of the Environment - Ministère de l'Environnement.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball01-03-2007, 3:45 PM
Wyoming:

http://gf.state.wy.us/admin/regulations/chapter10/ch10imp.htmWyoming

-See Section 10 pages 3 & 4.

(D) Fish

(I) Fish imported, possessed, or transported under terms of Wyoming Statutes relating to private fish hatcheries (§23?4?101, §23?4?102, §23?4?103), private fishing preserves (§23?5?202, §23?5?203, §23?5?204), live bait dealers (§23?4?103), and landowner fishing lakes and ponds (§23?2?208) provided the fish are certified disease free as specified in Appendix I of this regulation and are of a species compatible with existing wildlife as determined by the Department. The fish must be accompanied by the appropriate authorization, receipt, or license as required by Commission regulation. (Refer to Wyoming Game and Fish Commission Regulations, Chapter 46 Fishing Regulations and Chapter 53 Regulations Governing Landowner Fishing Lakes or Ponds),

(II) Goldfish (Carassius auratus); all goldfish must be confined in aquariums; certificate of veterinary inspection is not required,

(III) Marine fish; all marine fish must be confined in aquariums; certificate of veterinary inspection is not required,

(IV) Tropical fish; all tropical fish must be confined in aquariums; certificate of veterinary inspection is not required.

(d) Wildlife Prohibited from Importation/Possession.

(I) Rusty crayfish (Orconectes rusticus),

(J) Zebra mussel (Dreissena polymorpha),

(K) New Zealand mudsnail (Potamopyrgus antipodarum),

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball02-22-2007, 1:30 PM
Australia:

All States:

AQIS- Australian Quarantine and Inspection Service; Dept of Agriculture, Fisheries, and Forestry

List of permitted Live Freshwater fish suitable for Import

Taxon 
Common ame

Abramites hypselonotus
Marbled Headstander

Acanthophthalmus spp.
Kuhlii Loach

Aequidens maronii
Keyhole

Aequidens pulcher
Blue Acara

Anostomus spp.
Headstander

Aphyocharax spp.
Bloodfin Tetras

Aphyosemeion spp.
Killie Fish

Apistogramma spp.
Dwarf Cichlid

Aplocheilus spp.
Panchax

Apteronotus albifrons
Black Ghost Knife Fish

Apteronotus leptorhynchus
Long Nose Brown Ghost Knifefish

Arnoldichthys spilopterus
Arnold?s Characin, Red-eye Characin

Astronotuso cellatus
Oscar

Astyanax fasciatus mexicanis ?jordani? (Albino form only)
Blind Cave Fish

Aulonocara nyassae of length 5cm and over
African Peacock Cichlid

Aulonocara spp.
African Cichlids

Males onlyBagrichthys hypselopterus
Black Lancer Catfish

Balantiocheilus melanopterus
Silver Shark minnow

Barbodes everetti
Clown Barb

Barbodes fasciatus
Striped Barb

Barbodes hexazona
Tiger Barb

Barbodes lateristriga
barb

Barbodes pentazona
Banded Barb

Bedotia geayi
Madagascar Rainbow

Benthochromis tricoti
BenthochromisTricoti

Betta spp.
Fighting Fish

Boehlkea fredcochui
Chochui?s Blue Tetra

Botia lohachata of length 1.5 cm and over
Reticulate loach

Botia macracantha
Clown Loach

Brachydanio albolineatus
Pearl Danio

Brachydanio frankei
Leopard Danio

Brachydanio kerri
Kerr?s Danio

Brachydanio nigrofasciatus
Spotted Danio

Brachydanio rerio
Zebra Danio

Brachygobius spp.
Bumble Bee Fish

Brochis spp.
Blue Catfish

Brycinus longipinnis
African Tetra

Campylomormyrus cassaicus
double-nose elephant nose

Campylomormyrus rhynchophorus
double-nose elephant nose

Capoeta arulius
Longfin Barb

Capoeta oligolepis
Checker

Capoeta partipentazona
tiger barb

Capoeta semifasciolatus
Golden Barb

Capoeta tetrazona
tiger barb

Capoeta titteya
Cherry Barb

Carassius auratus
Goldfish

Carnegiella spp.
Hatchet Fish

Chalinochromis brichardi, bridles morph only, with minimum length 5cm
Lake Tanganyika Cichlid

Chalinochromis spp.
Lake Tanganyika Cichlids

Chanda spp.
Perchlets

Chilodus punctatus
Spotted Headstander

Chilotilapia rhoadesii with minimum length 5cm
Rhoadesii Cichlid

Cichlasoma nicaraguense with minimum length 5cm
Nicaraguan Cichlid

Coelurichthys microlepis
Croaking Tetra

Colisa chuna
Honey Dwarf Gourami

Colisa fasciata
Giant Dwarf Gourami

Colisa labiosa
Thick-lipped Gourami

Colisa lalia
Dwarf Gourami

Copeina Arnoldi
Splash Tetra, Characin, Jumping Tetra

Copeina guttata
Red Spotted Copeina

Corydoras spp.
Armoured Catfish

Males only ofCorynopoma riisei
Swordtail Characin

Crenicara filamentosa
Checkerboard Lyretail

Crenicara maculate with minimum length 5cm
Checkerboard Cichlid

Cyathopharnx furcifer
Thread Fin Furficer

Cyphotilapia frontosa of length 12cm and over
Humphead cichlid

Cyprichromis leptosoma
Yellowtail Cyprichromis

Cyrtocara moorii
Lake Malawi Cichlid

Danio devario
BengalDanio

Danio malabaricus
Giant Danio

Dekeyseria pulcher of length 1.5cm and over
Pretty pleco

Dermogenys pusillus
Half Beak

Dianema urostriata
Stripe Tailed Catfish

Epalzeorhynchus kallopterus
Flying Fox

Epalzeorhynchus siamensis
Siamese Flying Fox

Epiplatys spp.
Killie Fish

Eretmodus cyanostictus
Dwarf Goby Cichlid

Eretmodus maculatus
Tangyanikan Clown Cichlid

Esomus malayensis
Flying Barb

Farlowella acus
Twig Catfish

Gasteropelecus spp.
Hatchet Fish

Gnathochromis permaxillaris
african cichlid

Gnathonemus macrolepidotus
elephant nose

Gnathonemus petersi
elephant nose

Gymnocorymbus ternetzi
Black Widow Tetra

Gyrinocheilus aymonieri
Sucking Asian Catfish

Hasemania nana
Silver Tip Tetra

Helostoma rudolfi
Pink Kissing Gourami

Helostoma temminckii
Green Kissing Gourami

Hemigrammopetersius caudalis
Yellow-tail Congo Tetra

Hemigrammus spp.
Tetras

Hemiodopsis sterni
Striped Hemiodopsis

Homaloptera orthogoniata
Indonesian Lizard Fish

Hyphessobrycon spp.
Tetras

Inpaichthys kerri
Blue Emperor Tetra

Iodotropheys sprengerae
African Cichlid

Julidochromis spp.
Dwarf Cichlid

Kryptopterus bicirrhis
Glass Catfish

Kryptopterus macrocephalus
Poormans Glass Catfish

Labeo bicolour
Redtail Shark

Labeo erythrurus
Red Fin Shark

Labeo frenatus
Rainbow Shark

Labeo variegatus
Variegated Shark

Laetacara curviceps
Curviceps

Laetacara dorsigerus
cichlid

Laubuca laubuca
Indian Hatchet Fish

Males only Leiocassis siamensis
Siamese Catfish, Bumble Bee Catfish

Lepidarchus adonis
Flagtail Tetra, Adonis Tetra

Leporinus arcus
Lipstick Leporinus

Leporinus fasciatus
Banded Leporinus

Leporinus maculatus
Spotted Leporinus

Leporinus multifasciatus
Multi-banded Leporinus

Loricaria filamentosa
Whiptail Catfish

Macrognathus aculeatus
Spiny Eel

Males only Macropodus opercularis with minimum length 6cm
Paradise Fish

Megalamphodus spp.
Tetras

Melanochromis auratus
Auratus

Melanochromis simulans
Auratus

Non-Albino form only ofMesonauta festivus
Festivum

Metynnis spp. minimum length 4cm
Silver Dollars

Moenkhausia spp.
Tetras

Monodactylus argenteus
Angel Mono, Malayan Mono, Batfish

Monodactylus sebae
African Mono

Morulius chrysophekadion
Black Shark

Males only Myleus rubripinnis with minimum length 8cm
Red Hook

Nannacara anomala
Golden Dwarf Acara

Nannacara aureocephalus
Golden Head Cichlid

Nannacara taenia
Dwarf Lattice Cichlid

Nannostomus spp.
Pencil Fish

Nematobrycon spp.
Emperor Tetra

Neolamprologus brichardi
Princess of Burundi

Neolamprologus cylindricus
Tanganyikan Cichlid

Yellow morph only Neolamprologus leleupi with minimum length 5cm
Lemon Cichlid

Neolamprologus meeli minimum length 5cm
African cichlid

Neolamprologus mustax minimum length 5cm
Mustax, Mask Lamprolagus

Neolamprologus ocellatus minimum length 5cm
African cichlid

Ophthalmotilapia spp.
Blacknosed Threadfin Cichlid

Oryzias latipes
Golden Medaka

Osteochilus hasselti
bony lipped barb

Osteochilus vittatus
bony lipped barb

Otocinclus arnoldi
Sucker Catfish

Oxygaster oxygastroides
Glass Barb

Pantodon buchholzi
Butterfly Fish

Papiliochromis altispinosa
Bolivian Butterfly Cichlid

Papiliochromis ramirezzii
Ram

Paracheirodon axelrodi
Cardinal Tetra

Paracheirodon innesi
Neon Tetra

Paracyprichromis nigripinnis
Blue Neon Cyprichromis

Males onlyParauchenipterus fisheri minimum length 7cm
Woodcat

Males onlyParosphromenus deissneri minimum length 4cm
LicoriceGourami

Pelvicachromis pulcher
kribensis

Pelvicachromis subocellatus
kribensis

Pelvicachromis taeniatus
kribensis

Petitella georgiae
False Rummy Nose

Petrochromis trewavasae minimum length 5cm
?Texas? Cichlid, White Spotted Peerchromis

Phenacogrammus interruptus
Congo Tetra

Pimelodella pictus
Pictus Catfish

Pimelodus ornatus
catfish

Poecilia latipinna
Sailfin Mollie

Poecilia reticulata
Guppy

Poecilia sphenops
Black Mollie

Poecilia velifera
YucatanSailfin Mollie

Males onlyPoecilocharax weitzmani
Shining Tetra

Prionobrama filigera
Glass Bloodfin

Pristella maxillaris
Pristella

Pseudogastromyzon myersi
Dwarf Stone Sucker

Pterophyllum spp.
Angel Fish

Puntius asoka
Asoka Barb

Puntius bimaculatus
Two Spot Barb

Puntius conchonius
Rosy Barb

Puntius cumingi
Cummings Barb

Puntius filamentosus
Black Spot Barb

Puntius lineatus
Striped Barb

Puntius nigrofasciatus
Ruby Barb

Puntius ticto
Ticto Barb

Puntius vittatus
Kooli Barb

Rasbora argyrotaenia
Silver Rasbora

Rasbora borapetensis
Red Tail Rasbora

Rasbora caudimaculata
Red Tail Rasbora

Rasbora dorsiocellata
Emerald Eye Rasbora

Rasbora dusonensis
Yellow Tail Rasbora

Rasbora einthoveni
Blue Line Rasbora

Rasbora elegans
Two Spot Rasbora

Rasbora hengelii
harlequin rasbora

Rasbora heteromorpha
harlequin rasbora

Rasbora kalochroma
Clown Rasbora

Rasbora leptosoma
Copper Striped Rasbora

Rasbora maculata
Dwarf Spotted Rasbora

Rasbora pauciperforata
Red Line Rasbora

Rasbora sarawakensis
SarawakRasbora

Rasbora steineri
Gold Line Rasbora

Rasbora taeniata
Blue Line Rasbora

Rasbora trilineata
Black Scissortail

Rasbora vaterifloris
Flame Rasbora

Rhodeus amarus
bitterling

Rhodeus sericeus
bitterling

Sawbwa resplendens minimum length 1cm
Sawbwa barb

Semaprochilodus insignis
prochilodus

Semaprochilodus taeniurus
FlagtailProchilodus

Spathodus erythrodon
Blue Spotted Goby Cichlid

Sphaerichthys osphronemoides
Chocolate Gourami

Females only Sturisoma panamense minimum length 8cm
Armoured Catfish

Symphysodon spp.
Discus

Males only Synodontis decorus minimum length 10cm
catfish

Synodontis multipunctatus
African Catfish

Synodontis nigriventris
Upsidedown Catfish

Tanganicodus irsacae
Goby Cichlid

Tanichthys albonubes
White Cloud

Tateurndina ocellicauda
Peacock gudgeon

Telmatherina ladigesi
Celebes Rainbow

Thayeria spp.
Hockey stick Tetra

Thoracocharax spp.
Hatchet Fish

Toxotes jaculator
archer

Trichogaster leeri
Pearl Gourami

Trichogaster microlepis
Moonbeam Gourami

Trichogaster trichopterus
Golden Gourami

Trichopsis pumilus
gourami

Trichopsis vittatus
gourami

Trinectes maculatus
flounder

Triportheus spp.
False Hatchet

Tropheus spp.
African Cichlids

Xiphophorus halleri
Swordtail

Xiphophorus maculatus
Platy

Xiphophorus variatus
Variegated Platy

Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki of length 1.5cm and over
Dwarf chain loach


Live freshwater fish may only be imported from approved countries listed below.

Bahrain
Belgium
China
Federated States of Micronesia
Fiji
French Polynesia
Germany
Hong Kong
Indonesia
Kenya
Malaysia
New Caledonia
New Zealand
Philippines
Saudi Arabia
Senegal
Seychelles
Singapore
Solomon Islands
South Africa
Sri Lanka
Thailand
United States of America (USA)


Fish Species Restricted for Importation into Western Australia

Under Regulation 176 of the Fish Resources Management Regulations 1995 , a person must not bring into the State a species of fish not endemic to the State without the written approval, or written authority, of the Executive Director of the Department of Fisheries.

Please contact the Translocation Officer at the Department of Fisheries Head Office for further information and to request a Translocation Application Pack.

PLEASE NOTE: This list does not relate to aquatic snails or plants. The importation of aquatic snails, plants or declared plants are covered under the Plant Disease Act 1914, the Plant Diseases Regulations 1989 and the Agriculture and Related Resource Protection Act 1976. For further information on these matters, please contact the WA Quarantine and Inspection Service on (08) 9311 5333.

Class 1

Species listed as noxious under Schedule 5 of the Fish Resources Management Regulations 1995 and prohibited to be imported into the State.

Noxious Fish:
Grass carp Ctenopharyngodon idellus 
Nile perch Lates niloticus 
Parasitic catfish Family: Trichomycteridae 
Pike cichlid Crenicichla lepidota 
Piranha Serrasalmus spp. 
Snakehead Channa spp. 
Tiger catfish Pseudoplatystoma fasciatum 
Tigerfish Hydrocynus goliath 
Walking catfish Clarias batrachus 
Weatherloach Misgurnus anguillicaudatus 


Under the Fish Resources Management Act 1994 a person must not:

* keep, breed, hatch or culture any noxious fish;

* have in the person's possession any noxious fish;

* consign or convey any noxious fish;

* release any noxious fish into any waters; or

* put any noxious fish into a container or receptacle in which it might remain alive.

In addition, a person must not bring any fish into the State, if the fish is prescribed to be noxious.


Class 2

Species of fish not to be imported into the State without the prior written approval or written authority of the Executive Director of the Department of Fisheries, and species of fish that may only be imported into WA with the written approval of the Executive Director, in accordance with a policy relevant to that species.

Freshwater Fish
Salmonids Oncorhynchus mykiss,
Salmo trutta,
Salmo salar 
Australian bass Macquaria novemaculeatas 
Estuary perch Macquaria colonorum 
Barramundi Lates calcarifer
Murray cod Maccullochella spp. 
Golden perch Macquaria ambigua 
Eels Anguilla australia
A. obscura
A. reinhardtii 
Catfish Tandanus tandanus (greater than 8cm in length) 
Gambusia Gambusia affinis,
Gambusia holbrookii
Redfin perch Perca fluviatilis
Silver perch * Bidyanus bidyanus 

* Silver perch may only be imported in accordance with Fisheries Management Paper No 145, ?The aquaculture of non-endemic species in Western Australia, silver perch', October 2000.


Marine Fish
Cods Epinephelus spp. 
Dolphinfish Coryphaena hippurus 
Coral trout Plectropomus spp. 
Spariids Sparidae spp. 

Molluscs
Edible oysters Ostreidae spp. 
Scallops Pectinidae spp. 
Mussels Mytilus edulis planulatus
M galloprovincialis
Clams Tridacnidae spp. 
Abalone Haliotis spp.
Trochus Tectus niloticus

Crustaceans
Marron Cherax tenuimanus 
Yabbies Cherax albidus
Cherax destructor 
Cherabin Macrobrachium spp. 
Western rock lobster Panulirus cygnus
Prawns Penaeus spp. 
Redclaw * Cherax quadricarinatus 

* Redclaw crayfish may only be imported in accordance with Fisheries Management Paper No. 100, ?The aquaculture of non-endemic species in Western Australia, Redclaw crayfish', June 1997.


Queensland
Prohibited fish
Certain introduced fish are declared noxious in Queensland. Noxious fish can not be brought into
Queensland.

The list of prohibited fish is subject to change and includes:

Tilapia 
European carp
Mosquito fish 
Largemouth bass

For further information contact the Queensland Department of Primary Industries, Fisheries and
Forestry or the Queensland Fisheries Management Authority.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball07-11-2008, 11:28 AM
Tasmania:

Inland Fisheries (Controlled Fish) Order 2007

Family Specific name Common name 
1.* Acestrorhynchidae Acestrorhynchus microlepis Smallscale characin 
2.* Alestiidae Hydrocynus spp. Pike characin 
3.* Alestiidae Hydrocynus spp. Giant tigerfish 
4.* Amiidae Amia calva Bowfin 
5.* Anabantidae Anabas testudineus Climbing perch 
6.* Bagridae Anaspidoglanis macrostoma Flatnose catfish 
7.* Bagridae Bagrus ubangensis Ubangi shovelnose catfish 
8.* Cambaridae Procambarus clarkii Red swamp crayfish 
9.* Centrarchidae (entire family) Lepomis spp. and Micropterus spp. Sunfish, basses and bluegills 
10.*Centropomidae Centropomus spp. (12) Snooks 
11.*Centropomidae Lates microlepis Forktail lates 
12.*Centropomidae Lates niloticus Nile perch 
13.*Chacidae Chaca chaca Angler catfish, frogmouth catfish and squareheaded catfish 
14.*Channidae Channa spp. Snake head 
15.*Characidae Colossoma spp. Tambaqui 
16.*Characidae Serrasalmus spp. Redeye piranha 
17.*Characidae Pygocentrus spp. Red piranha 
18.*Cichlidae Boulengerochromis microlepis Giant cichlid and yellow belly cichlid 
19.*Cichlidae Oreochromis spp. Tilapia 
20.*Cichlidae Hemichromis fasciatus Banded jewelfish 
21.*Cichlidae Sargochromis spp. Happys 
22.*Cichlidae Sarotherodon spp. Tilapias 
23.*Cichlidae Melanotheron melanotheron Blackchin tilapia 
24.*Cichlidae Serranochromis spp. Largemouths and happys 
25.*Cichlidae Tilapia spp. (all except T. buttikoferi) Redbelly tilapia 
26.*Citharinidae Ichthyborinae (entire subfamily) African pike-characin, tubenose poacher and fin eater 
27.*Clariidae Clarias spp. Walking catfish 
28.*Cobitidae Misgurnus anguillicaudatus Weatherloach 
29.*Cyprinidae Aristichthys nobilis Bighead carp 
30.*Cyprinidae Barbodes hexagonolepis Copper mahseer 
31.*Cyprinidae Catla catla Catla 
32.*Cyprinidae Catlocarpio siamensis Giant barb 
33.*Cyprinidae Cirrhinus cirrhosus Mrigal 
34.*Cyprinidae Ctenopharyngodon idella Grass carp 
35.*Cyprinidae Cyprinus carpio European carp 
36.*Cyprinidae Labeo calabasu and L. rohita Rohu and orange fin labeo 
37.*Cyprinidae Zacco platypus Freshwater minnow 
38.*Cyprinidae Hypophthalmichthys molitrix Silver carp 
39.*Cyprinidae Tor spp. (17) Mahseers and river carp 
40.*Cyprinidae Notropis spp. Shiners 
41.*Cyprinidae Phoxinus erythrogaster Southern redbelly dace 
42.*Doradidae Oxydoras spp. (4) Ripsaw catfish, black doras and black shielded catfish 
43.*Elassomatidae Elassoma spp. Pygmy sunfish 
44.*Eleotridae Oxyeleotris marmorata Marble goby 
45.*Erythrinidae Erythrinus spp. Trahiras 
46.*Erythrinidae Hoplerythrinus spp. Aimara 
47.*Erythrinidae Hoplias spp. Trahira 
48.*Esocidae Esox spp. Pikes 
49.*Gasterosteidae Pungitius pungitius Ninespine stickleback 
50.*Gasterosteidae Apeltes quadracus Four-spined stickleback 
51.*Gasterosteidae Culaea inconstans Brook stickleback 
52.*Gobiidae Acanthogobius flavimanus Yellow fin goby 
53.*Gobiidae Tridentiger trigonocephalus Chameleon goby and striped goby 
54.*Gymnarchidae Gymnarchus niloticus Aba aba 
55.*Gymnotidae Electrophorus electricus Electric eel 
56.*Hepsetidae Hepsetus odoe African pike 
57.*Heteropneustidae Heteropneustes fossilis Stinging catfish 
58.*Lepisosteidae Atractosteus spp. (3) American gar, Cuban gar, armoured gar, tropical gar and alligator gar 
59.*Malapteruridae Malapterurus spp. Electric catfish 
60.*Mormyridae Mormyrops anguilloides Cornish jack and bottlenose 
61.*Parastacidae Cherax spp. Freshwater crayfish or yabby of the genus Cherax 
62.*Poeciliidae Belonesox belizanus Pike minnow and pike killifish 
63.*Poeciliidae Gambusia holbrooki Eastern gambusia 
64.*Poeciliidae Gambusia spp. Mosquito fish 
65.*Polyodontidae Polyodon spathula Mississippi paddlefish 
66.*Polyodontidae Psephurus gladius Chinese swordfish 
67.*Protopteridae Protopterus annectens African lungfish 
68.*Schilbeidae Schilbe mystus African butter catfish 
69.*Siluridae Silurus spp. European catfish and wels catfish 
70.*Trichomycteridae Paravandelia oxyptera Parasitic catfish 
71.*Valenciidae Valencia hispanica Valencia toothcarp

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball12-05-2008, 2:48 PM
Tennessee: Found some new info...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Courtesy of Monster Fish Keepers


----------



## susankat

Wisconsin

(no common name) Ulva (Enteromorpha) spp. 
P/R Amur honeysuckle Lonicera maackii Map 
R Arctic char (2) Salvelinus alpinus 
P Asian clam Corbicula fluminea 
P Asian Gypsy moth Lymantria dispar (Asian race) 
C Asian lady beetle Harmonia axyridis 
P Asian longhorned beetle Anoplophora glabripennis 
R Atlantic salmon (2) Salmo salar 
P Australian swamp crop Crassula helmsii 
R Autumn olive Elaeagnus umbellata 
R Bells honeysuckle Lonicera x bella 
P Bighead carp Hypophthalmichthys nobilis 
R Bitterling (3) Rhodeus spp. 
P Black carp Mylopharyngodon piceus 
P/R Black swallow-wort Vincetoxicum nigrum Map 
C Blackberry lilly Belamcanda chinensis 
P Bloody shrimp Hemimysis anomala 
P Brazilian waterweed Egeria densa 
P Brittle waternymph Najas minor 
R Brown trout (2) Salmo trutta 
C Butternut canker pathogen Sirococcus clavigignenti-juglandacearum 
NR Callery pear Pyrus calleryana 
R Canada thistle Cirsium arvense 
R Cattail hybrid Typha x glauca 
P/R Celandine Chelidonium majus Map 
C Cell from hell; phantom dinoflagellate Pfiesteria piscicida 
R Chinese hi-fin banded shark (3) Myxocyprinus asiaticus 
P Chinese mitten crabs Eriocheir sinensi 
R Chinese mystery snail Cipangopaludina chinensis 
P Chinese yam Dioscorea oppositifolia 
R Chinook salmon (2) Oncorhynchus tshawytscha 
R Coho salmon (2) Oncorhynchus kisutch 
R Common buckthorn Rhamnus cathartica 
R Common carp Cyprinus carpio 
R Common teasel Dipsacus fullonum subsp. sylvestris 
P Crazy worm Amynthas spp., Amynthus spp. 
R Creeping bellflower Campanula rapunculoides 
R Curly-leaf pondweed Potamogeton crispus 
R Cut-leaved teasel Dipsacus laciniatus 
P Cylindro (cyanobacteria) Cylindrospermopsis raciborskii 
R Cypress spurge Euphorbia cyparissias 
R Dame's rocket Hesperis matronalis 
P Didymo or rock snot Didymoshpenia geminata 
C Dotted duckweed Landoltia punctata 
C Duck lettuce Ottelia alismoides 
C East Indian hygrophila Hygrophila polysperma 
P Eastern mosquitofish Gambusia holbrooki 
P Emerald ash borer Agrilus planipennis 
NR English sparrow, house sparrow Passer domesticus 
R Eurasian water milfoil Myriophyllum spicatum 
P European frog-bit Hydrocharis morsus-ranae 
P/R European marsh thistle Cirsium palustre Map 
NR European starling Sturnus vulgaris 
P Fanwort, Carolina Fanwort Cabomba caroliniana 
P Faucet snail Bithynia tentaculata 
P Feral domestic swine Sus domestica 
P Fishhook waterflea Cercopagis pengoi 
R Flowering rush Butomus umbellatus 
C Frog's-bit, American spongeplant Limnobium spongia 
R Garlic mustard Alliaria petiolata 
P Giant hogweed Heracleum mantegazzianum 
P Giant knotweed Polygonum sachalinense 
P Giant snakehead Channa micropeltes 
R Glossy buckthorn (CV) Frangula alnus 
P Golden alga Prymneisum parvum 
R Goldfish *(3) Carassius auratus 
P Grass carp Ctenopharyngodon idella 
NR Gray partridge Perdix perdix 
R Gypsy moth Lymantria dispar 
P/R Hairy willow herb Epilobium hirsutum Map 
R Helleborine orchid Epipactis helleborine 
P Hemlock woolly adelgid Adelges tsugae 
R Hemp nettle, brittlestem hemp nettle Galeopsis tetrahit 
P/R Hill mustard Bunias orientalis Map 
NR Hoary alyssum Berteroa incana 
R Hound's tongue Cynoglossum officinale 
NR House finch Carpodacus mexicanus 
NR House mouse Mus musculus 
P Hydrilla Hydrilla verticillata 
R Ide (3) Leuciscus idus 
P/R Japanese hedge-parsley Torilis japonica Map 
P Japanese honeysuckle Lonicera japonica 
P/R Japanese hops Humulus japonicus Map 
R Japanese knotweed Polygonum cuspidatum 
P Japanese stilt grass Microstegium vimineum 
NR Killer algae Caulerpa taxifolia 
R Koi carp *(3) Cyprinus carpio 
P Kudzu Pueraria lobata 
R Leafy spurge Euphorbia esula 
C Limnophila, Asian marshweed Limnophila sessiliflora 
P/R Lyme grass or sand ryegrass Leymus arenarius Map 
P Mile-a-minute vine Polygonum perfoliatum 
P Monk, Quaker parakeet or parrot Myiopsitta monachus 
R Morrow's honeysuckle Lonicera morrowii 
C Mosquito fern, water velvet Azolla pinnata 
R Multiflora rose Rosa multiflora 
R Musk thistle Carduus nutans 
R Narrow-leaf cattail Typha angustifolia 
P New Zealand mudsnail Potamopyrgus antipodarum 
NR Norway rat Rattus norvegicus 
P Novel cyanobacterial epiphyte of order Stigonematales Stigonematales spp. 
R Oriental bittersweet Celastrus orbiculatus 
P Oxygen-weed, African elodea Lagarosiphon major 
P Pale swallow-wort Vincetoxicum rossicum 
P Parrot feather Myriophyllum aquaticum 
P Perennial pepperweed Lepidium latifolium 
R Phragmites, Common reed Phragmites australis 
NR Pigeon, rock dove Columba livia 
R Pink salmon (2) Oncorhynchus gorbuscha 
R Plumeless thistle Carduus acanthoides 
P/R Poison hemlock Conium maculatum Map 
C Pond water-starwort Callitriche stagnalis 
P Porcelain berry Ampelopsis brevipedunculata 
P Princess tree Paulownia tomentosa 
R Purple loosestrife Lythrum salicaria 
P Quagga mussels Dreissena bugensis 
R Rainbow smelt Osmerus mordax 
R Rainbow trout (2) Oncorhynchus mykiss 
P Red shiner Cyprinella lutrensis 
P Red swamp crayfish Procambarus clarkii 
R Redear sunfish (2) Lepomis microlophus 
R Red-eared slider with a carapace (top shell) length of less than 4 inches Trachemys scripta elegans 
NR Ring-necked pheasant Phasianus colchicus 
R Round goby Neogobius melanostomus 
P Rudd Scardinius erythrophthalmus 
R Ruffe Gymnocephalus cernuus 
P Russian boar & other wild swine Sus scrofa 
R Russian olive Elaeagnus angustifolia 
R Rusty crayfish Orconectes rusticus 
C Salvinia species Salvinia spp. 
P Sawtooth oak Quercus acutissima 
P Scale associated with beech bark disease Cryptococcus fagisuga 
P Scotch broom Cytisus scoparius 
NR Scotch pine Pinus sylvestris 
R Sea lamprey Petromyzon marinus 
P Sericea lespedeza Lespedeza cuneata 
P Silver carp Hypophthalmichthys molitrix 
P Snakehead family Synbranchidea 
P Spiny waterflea Bythotrephes cederstroemi 
R Spotted knapweed Centaurea biebersteinii, c. stoebe 
P Spreading hedge parsley Torilis arvensis 
P Starry stonewort (alga) Nitellopsis obtusa 
R Sterlet (3) Acipenser ruthenus 
NR Stone, beech marten Martes foina 
P Sudden oak death pathogen Phytophthora ramorum 
P/R Tall or Reed manna grass Glyceria maxima Map 
R Tansy (CV) Tanacetum vulgare 
R Tartarian honeysuckle Lonicera tatarica 
P Tench Tinca tinca 
R Three-spine stickleback Gasterosteus aculeatus 
R Tiger trout (2) Salvelinus fontinalis x Salmo trutta 
R Tilapia Tilapia spp. 
R Tree-of-heaven Ailanthus altissima 
R Tubenose Goby Proterorhinus marmoratus 
P Water chestnut Trapa natans 
P Water flea Daphnia lumholtzi 
C Water hyacinth Eichhornia crassipes 
C Water lettuce Pistia stratiotes 
C Water shamrock or European waterclover Marsilea quadrifolia 
NR Water soldiers Stratiotes aloides 
C Watercress Nasturtium officinale 
R Weather loach (3) Misgurnus anguillicaudatus 
P Western mosquitofish Gambusia affinis 
R White perch Morone americana 
C White pine blister rust Cronartium ribicola 
P/R Wild chervil Anthriscus sylvestris Map 
R Wild parsnip Pastinaca sativa 
P Wineberry Rubus phoenicolasius 
P Yellow floating heart Nymphoides peltata 
P Yellow star thistle Centaurea solstitialis 
P Zander Sander lucioperca 
R Zebra mussel Dreissena polymorpha


----------

